# Finally got it running...



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

Moved to a new place back in the fall and it came with a very neglected 1978 JD 136. It's got a mowing deck on it and wheel weights. I'm new to tractors, so it's been interesting learning about these machines. I do most of my own work on my motorcycles, but some stuff is pretty unique to the tractors for sure. Dug it out this Spring and found it would run at 70% throttle and up and the mower wasnt working. Had to do some bending, hammering and fabrication to get the deck hooked up to the lifting mechanism and the belt hooked up too. The previous owners only had the deck hooked up at 2 points. Then the motor stopped running without lots of choke. Changed the plug, air filter and set the carb by the factor manual. Ended up sending it off for a full tune-up as the drain tap was broken and I couldnt get at the assembly to remove it and I found the right side engine mount bolts gone! Managed to replace one, but couldnt get at the other so off it went. Now it's running pretty good for an ancient and kind of beat up tractor. Will start doing some restorations now. Put a new muffler on it, and will be paining some of the body to hide the rust. The thing is total overkill for my property @just under an acre, but its a ton of fun and is a bit less of a paint shaker with the motor properly attached to the frame!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Glad to hear you have it up and running, would you care to post some pictures of it? Thanks Bye


----------



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

I did create an album someplace on the site with 2 pics of it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That tractor is in great shape for the year! A paint job would make it look brand new again. Well worth the effort you have put into it so far. Those older tractors look so much heaver than the newer one they make today. Love to see it when it's completed. Thanks for the picture. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive debated about painting a couple of my tractors - yeah they look nicer after paint, but when left original you dont have to worry about scratches .

Depends if its a full strip and paint or just for cosmetic paint - usually full paint jobs are for show stuff- after all that work, you dont want to get it all messed up. Ive painted mostly mower decks on the ones really needing it, a couple i fully painted - sorta wish i hadnt now, scratches too easily.

Speaking of wobbly motors - I bot an old roper tractor off a coworker years ago - he thought the motor was ready to throw a rod- turns out only one bolt held the motor on the chassis- i firmly bolted the motor down and it ran beautiful . I actually sold him the motor back when the motor on his tractor threw a rod.


----------



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

I would do a proper re-paint, but the thing is pretty dented up anyhow. I just dont want it to rust out, as some parts are scarce. I bought a rust paint in "John Deere Green" and will grind off the existing rust, put a rust remover (which I already did over the rust earlier) on the worst of it and brush on the green. I want to salvage as much of the original instruction decals as I can. The tractor mostly lives outdoors, under some maples in the shade, so rust-proofing is a good idea. I do have a cover for it, but I converted the old storage space into a woodworking shop (Im a wood carver for a living) so it winters outdoors. May build a tractor-port onto one of the sheds later on.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

One of the repaints i did was mandatory on my 99 weedeater - the PO painted it a bright purple - had to go. I bot some .99 cent paint close to the factory green, i gave it a once over sanding, sanded the scratches and dents to feather the paint ( left the dents in it) and painted it. It amazes me that nearly 3 years later- paint still shines nice when washed up- theres no clearcoat on it either. 

The GTII i painted with $5 cans of paint- after a month, the paint dulled out and scratches easily- not happy with that.

The neighbor leaves his tractor outside uncovered - cant be good for the motor, specially when rainy season hits here- when mine were outside, i at least had plastic or tarps over them or used a garbage bag over the motor.


----------

